# BT Voyager 205 router drivers



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

I am about to do a complete reinstall of Windows XP which will format my hard drive and I need to know a couple of things before I do so. I am currently using a BT Voyager 205 ADSL Router to acess the interenet. I have one BT Broadband CD, it doesn't say what is on it, so I would like to know if the CD does contain the drivers (can't remember what I did to set it up) and if so, is there another way I can get the drivers as the CD is really badly scratched or will I have to get a new CD of BT. One last thing, on this subject, does anyone know if the CD contains anything else that is required to access the internet.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a router with an Ethernet connection to your machine, you need no drivers to use it. I never put the ISP's disk anywhere close to a machine for any installation. The only time you ever need a driver is for USB modems, which I avoid like the plague.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheers, I installed it ages ago and I couldn't remember wether I needed it or not.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there actually anything of any importance on the disk? As I haven't used it and I am having no problems accessing the internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nothing that's important to me, I just stick them in my "seldom used" drawer when I get them. So far, I've never had to dig one out. :grin:


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Nothing that's important to me, I just stick them in my "seldom used" drawer when I get them. So far, I've never had to dig one out. :grin:


:grin: Thanks for that, my CD does not contain anything useful, as I was talking to a mate who recentlly installed one, and all it contains are help files. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Some BT Voyager routers have one USB port and one Ethernet port. To use such a router via the USB port, you will need to install software from the CD. Ethernet, as already said, doesn't require any additional software installation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And nobody in their right mind would pick USB over Ethernet for network connections anyway. :winkgrin:


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

I always choose ethernet when I can.


----------



## mrcon (Nov 3, 2006)

mgmcc said:


> Some BT Voyager routers have one USB port and one Ethernet port. To use such a router via the USB port, you will need to install software from the CD. Ethernet, as already said, doesn't require any additional software installation.



Sorry for bumping an old thread, i cant find these files anywhere, i have the voyager 250, but no instalation CD. where can i get one, anyone with the files could you upload them for me, please. many thanks


----------



## mrcon (Nov 3, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need an installation CD unless you are using the USB connection. If you need the drivers, did you look here? Broadband modem drivers home page


----------



## mrcon (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes im using a usb connection as i want yo play my xbox 360 aswell, i didnt need the drivers as im using XP, 

do you know where i can get the CD, of the keys files needed to set it up?


----------



## mrcon (Nov 3, 2006)

anyone with a BT voyager want to email me the setup disk or the files please.


----------

